# Need help identifying new additions to my collection



## Technogrunt (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks like a light saber


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 7, 2018)

A picture is worth a thousand words, young grasshopper.


----------



## Technogrunt (Oct 8, 2018)

I think they are Macs, from 2008?
Anyone know if he is still around? Says he's in Boston?
http://i65.tinypic.com/5lavi9.jpg
http://i65.tinypic.com/28i3fw8.jpg


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like a Fivemega design to me. Maybe the Elephant? There are many Fivemega die hards here so I'm sure someone will chime in with some more info.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 8, 2018)

It is FM, not sure which model and too lazyto search. How come you don’t know what have you got?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## skillet (Oct 8, 2018)

This should help


----------



## vadimax (Oct 8, 2018)

id30209 said:


> It is FM, not sure which model and too lazyto search. How come you don’t know what have you got?[emoji15][emoji15]



This might be a "garage sale" when a seller himself neither knows what he is selling nor has any idea of the item real value.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Oct 8, 2018)

vadimax said:


> This might be a "garage sale" when a seller himself neither knows what he is selling nor has any idea of the item real value.



He just posted it to flea bay for big bucks. Prob fishing.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, he has a lot of “don’t know what this is” stuff on ebay. Why playing dumb tricks here...?


----------



## archimedes (Oct 8, 2018)

So called "fishing" threads are not allowed on CPF.

Closed.


----------

